# Electrolysis - reviews?



## SagMaria (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone had it?  Experiences?  I'd like to get some done around my stomach area.


----------



## bklyn (May 15, 2007)

funny, i just posted a few min ago re: this. electrolysis is an EXTREMELY time consuming, PAINFUL, expensive process. BUT I AM SO GLAD I DID IT! i don't remember the rates now since it's been a few yrs, but i always took advantage of the discounted rates for multiple hrs (was maybe $20 less per hr if you did a session longer than or at least 1.5 hrs). i had a job where i had one weekday off so i used to go in for 4 hrs once/mo or every 6 wks. after 1.5 yrs i have no hair on my lip (it wasn't too bad - thin and only at the corners but i hated it), only have to touch up my brows by tweezing strays once/2 mos (they were kind of bad). bikini is 90% done but i do have to touch up once/mo. i def am so glad that i did it, that i was able to devote the time (i won't ever have that kind of time again). be prepared. it is SO  painful. esp bikini. some of the worst physical pain i have ever experienced. stomach will be pretty sensitive. but if that's the only area you're thinking of it won't take that long (7 mos?). i hate all the money i spent but for me it was really worth it. there is no other way to get that clean look ALL the time other than permanent removal. good luck.


----------



## Pirate (May 16, 2007)

How much did it cost/how long did it take to do your upper lip?


----------



## bklyn (May 16, 2007)

i went here:

http://www.lucypeters.com/

honestly the total cost can get up to $1000 depending how much you need to do. i can really estimate since i started working on other areas too after a couple mos and the cost is by the time rather than by body part unlike laser. but i would say that it takes a min of 6 mos and up to 1.5 yrs since you have to wait til the hair goes thru all the growth cycles (if you treat the follicle when it's not 'active' - meaning it's not growing right then - it won't do anything and the hair will grow back). So you have to wait a couple mos or however long til it is in its active stage. how do you know? you shave a wk or two before your appt and the little stubbles are the ones they can treat. crazy time/$ commitment - but my lip is totally clean. it was the best thing i ever did for my face.


----------



## SagMaria (May 22, 2007)

Is electrolysis permanent and more effective than say lasering?  I've had some lasering done and the hair still grew back.....


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

It really depends...  Laser is not a 1 shot deal.  Just like Electrolysis isn't a 1 shot deal.  They both work under the exact same principles, causing damage to the folicle so that the hair is unable to re-grow.  And as bklyn mentioned above, for both laser and electro, the hair folicle has to be in the same state of growth, in order for it to be effective.  And depending on your type of hair/skin, laser may or may not be effective.  

Laser works by heating up the hair folicle to a high enough temperature that it damages the cells that grow the hair.  So the darker your hair, and the lighter your skin, the more heat will be absorbed by the hair folicle, thus giving you better results.  But you'll prolly have to get several treatments in order to get the majority of the hairs.  And if it's an area that has blonde hair mixed in with dark, you'll prolly still have to get electro to finish up the lighter hairs.

There are two types of electro, well 3 really.  Thermo, Galvanic, and Blend.  Thermo basically just gets really hot, and uses heat to damage the cells.  Galvanic uses the process of electrolysis to create acid (lye) out of the salt/water (sweat) in your pores.  And blend basically combines the two.

Personally...  if you have dark hair and pale skin, I would do a full cycle of laser first (thats like 4-6 treatments, not just 1 and your done), and then clean up the blonde hair remaining with electrolysis.  Assuming you want a completely smooth area with no hair growing at all.


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Is electrolysis permanent and more effective than say lasering?  I've had some lasering done and the hair still grew back.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Electro is the only certified by the FDA method of permanent hair removal.  Laser is not perm, and typically you will have some regrowth.  But you can get that touched up, or removed with electrolysis.


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

I went here~

http://www.lasersolutions90210.com/

It's in Beverly Hills (obviously lol), and the lady who does electro there costs I believe, $90.00 an hour now.  But she's amazing.  They also do laser there as well.  I SOOOOOOO wanna get my legs lasered.  But It's several grand lol.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 8, 2020)

SagMaria said:


> Anyone had it?  Experiences?  I'd like to get some done around my stomach area.



I'm personally really excited about electrolysis as I plan on getting some of my unwanted hair removed soon.

As a note, the ONLY FDA-Approved method for permanent hair removal is electrolysis.

For those of you wondering about laser hair removal its actually FDA approved for permanent hair reduction but not removal.

Source: FDA & I've visited both a laser hair removal center and a licensed electrologist who happily answered all my questions.


----------

